

Rebuild Your Attention Span - WingForward
http://lifehacker.com/5596964/how-to-rebuild-your-attention-span-and-focus

======
WingForward
Nobody's going to toss out a tl;dr?

~~~
Jtsummers
They haven't gotten back to this tab to comment yet.

